# My First 20 ft Boxcar



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Since my railroad is mountainous and curvy and requires mostly short line type cars, I decided to build 
some 20ft in 20.3 scale boxcars, I am not into precise scaled or trying to make an exact replica of true prototypes. 
IMHO most people watch models go by on a track and never pay alot of attention if the handles or queen post are made like the real ones. 
They look for 2 seconds and coment "nice" and look al something else.
I would rather obtain 2 more cars, in my building time, as to have them look exactly like the real ones, when most obsevers dont know if they are modeled exactly, or looks like a boxcar going down the track. I dont do the airtank, or airlines for braking.
I am in for speed inorder to get a couple moe cars done.
I do own a laser so my parts are cut on a laser machine,








The floor frame









My quick way of making queen post, will not be so obvious when painted.
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

wow no pics, i will get it fixed i hope


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I use a headless 22 gauge pinner to glue and pin most all the parts together
The corners gets blocks glued and nailed together.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I cut out the top with holes in the center, the pieces on top are cut out so the top cross bars(no idea what they called) fits in the holes, setting on the top board, and glued and pinned there, with glue under thin pieces on top of the plywood roof. Then they are pinned to the edges, very quick to assemble.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

All in place


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Forgot to show this one, the eve boards are in place to mount the edges too. 
to roof nails to in and the eve boards on the sides will glue and pin to the boards


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The roof walk boards and the walkway to access the roof walk are installed. all glued and pinned into place.
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Close up of the boxcar


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Very nice Dennis.
Look's like you were in the shop all day.
I spent most of the day shoveling stone around the house.
I will be bending some track this after noon/evening.

Jim


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, when do they go on sale? :-D


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for compliments
Dennis


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks good, Dennis. 

Jerry


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I would spend more than 2 seconds watching it go by.. I really like it!!


----------



## MyMiniatureWorlds (May 3, 2015)

I like it a lot. Your building skills are really impressive. I wish I could do that, too.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.
Dick are you going to Denver in July?
Dennis


----------

